# Medical Marijuana Becoming Blockbuster Drug



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Medical Marijuana Becoming Blockbuster Drug Annual sales near $2 billion and rising in states with tolerant laws There is a noticeable aroma wafting around the medical marijuana industry. It???s the smell of money ??? with a strong hint of entrepreneurial opportunity. Medical marijuana is now a $1.7 billion market, according to a report released Wednesday [...]

*Read More...*


----------

